

 Is MS Paint Still a Valid Screenshot Tool? - grexi
http://usersnap.com/blog/de-paint-ize-world

======
daigoba66
No. Use SnippingTool.exe; it comes bundled with Windows.

~~~
rererere
Nah :) I still preffer something web-based and smart

